# Artistry Skincare?



## nlee22

Hi! Has anyone heard of Amway skincare products calls Artistry? I bought a set today and I would to get some feedback from others. Apparently it said that it is one of the top products from Amway.

It seems like I just can't stick to one kind for skincare products. I switch around too much. Whenever there is a new skincare products, I tend to go and just buy it? Does anyone go through this as well? Or is it just me? I feel like I'm a skincare freak or junkie. I swear i think that's where all my hard earn money is being spent on. If it's not skincare its makeup or hair care. I think i need therapy!

Nancy


----------



## Kathy

I've never used any skincare from Amway. Sorry. But, I can relate to being a skincare junkie. lol... I guess I'm looking for my Holy Grail of skin care and haven't found it yet.


----------



## singinmom

I'm familiar with the Artistry Brand, but haven't used it for a long while. They have some very nice products that are comparable to Lancome. I don't remember how the prices compare, though.


----------



## rejectstar

The first skincare products I ever used were Artistry. This was yeeeears ago. A friend of my mom sold the Amway stuff and she gave them to me. I was like, 12 or 13 though and still had gorgeous flawless skin. So I can't say how well they really worked! I used the Delicate Care cream cleanser, toner, and moisturizing fluid.


----------



## MissLovely

Hi there,

I've never heard of this product or brand, but I hope you accept my input about you using too many facial products. I read an important article a couple days ago, and it stated that skin likes routine and stable and consistent care. Using too many different products at the same time may interfere in your skins' natural pH level. Why is that. Some products contain salicylic acid say 4%, another product you may be using may contain 7% of that same acid. That affects your skin by drying it out more than helping it.

Same thing with more harmful acids and ingredients. Also another point is that like water and electricity don't go together, two ingredients in different products might not be your best mix.

Zahraa


----------



## nlee22

People have been telling me not to switch products so often. And do i ever listen? It's hard. It's all these new products coming and promising results. I'm going to make myself stick with this product for a while. I just hope this will be my holy grail product.

I also heard that its good to switch products from time to time so your skin don't get use to one product.

Ok Ok no more switching for the time being! Need to control my urges.


----------



## jeanne82

Yes, I have been using Artistry skin care for 5 years now. I am absolutely proud and confident to tell you this is the right brand with high quality and affordable prices. I would recommend you to find someone who has experienced with Artistry , so she will assist with every concern you have with the products. I have some friends in NYC that may help you , if you won't mind. Good Luck!~


----------



## mama-mia99

I use Artistry and swear by it. I use the Artistry Essentials for normal to dry skin. It makes my skin absolutely beautiful. I don't use any other skin care products but Artistry. I'm a product junkie myself. But just like I found MAC's smolder eyeliner and stayed committed, I'm sold out to Artistry. The company uses natural ingredients in their makeup and skin care which I really like.


----------



## bronze_chiqz

I tried artistry skincare when i was 17yrs old.It used to be soo famous in my country at that time.Too bad it didnt work for me and i broke out into cystic acne.Maybe now they have upgraded their skincare


----------



## rachsjc

Interesting, I didn't know it was famous anywhere.

It took an act of congress just to buy it. I guess I was looking in the wrong country!

It has been 8 years since you were 17, it's a completely different formula by now.

Edited To Add:

Re-reading this I just realized that it has been NINE years since I was 17, time flies.


----------



## stayray

How do you like the skin care system? I love the Artistry products, my face doesn't break out and it feels natural to my skin.


----------



## Jafraqueen

I have heard of and used Artistry SkinCare. Very good products. However, I switched to Jafra Skincare in 1999 as they are also very good quality and at a better price.

I became a Jafra Consultant in 2000...


----------



## GlossyAbby

*Wow thanks for the tip!*


----------



## nlee22

I had stop using Artistry for awhile. Currently I am using philosophy cleanser and M.D. Forte cleanser. I was just in the Artistry website and saw they came out with a new cleanser. It's the essential balancing cleanser. Have any of you guys tried it?


----------



## mama-mia99

I use the essentials line. Its great. It really moisturizes my skin (I use the normal/dry one).


----------



## nlee22

Like i said before I'm currently using philosophy purity made simple cleanser. I just recently read the beautypedia review from paula's choice and she said that the philosophy cleanser has irritating plant oils that isn't good for your skin. I've been reading great reviews from the forum about philosophy so I was thinking about changing my cleanser. I'm not sure how much I should trust the beautypedia from paula's choice. Apparently the products that I've been using, according to beautypedia isn't good for my skin. This drives me crazy!


----------



## de fine Beauty

Hey nlee22.. I am an Artistry representative and i use the Artistry essentials skin care line and the clear.now acne treatment also from Artistry. All Artistry products are garanteed to improve your skin health.

Another great product is the Artistry Time defiance!!


----------



## rachsjc

You know what?

If you are a "representative" You represent the product, the company, other distributors, etc.

How do you think it looks when a "representative" doesn't even bother to spell check?

Or when a "representative" makes false claims? "Guaranteed to improve your skin health" This is not a Artistry guarantee, where did it even come from?

What Artistry -does- offer is an 180 day return policy. Full refund, no questions asked.

Please fully immerse yourself in the product if you are going to sell it, there is sooo much product information on this line.

If you need help or would like me to recommend specific resources to learn from, that would be no problem.


----------



## de fine Beauty

....rachsjc? are u here to criticize peoples comments or add positive feedback on the questions or topics.

I am human and its NORMAL to make a typo... that's a petty issue!


----------



## rachsjc

I am not criticizing your comment, I am criticizing your entire POST, it makes everyone actually involved in this business look BAD.

When you post something about a product you BELIEVE IN, you make it right.

How long does it take to proof-read a forum posting with only four lines of text? Really?

Your post contains: *1.* A guarantee that was taken out of context completely. Fabricated, really. *2.* Product Confusion... Artistry Time Defiance is a single product? Last time I checked it was an ENTIRE LINE of products, all very different and specific. *3.* No grammar at all, run on sentences and spelling errors.

*Doing the right thing. Every day.*


----------

